
Low-code HTML forms that submit directly to your email address - jackthemuss
https://dev.to/mailslurp/low-code-html-forms-that-submit-directly-to-your-email-address-free-serverless-forms-44b4
======
hactually
Simple, I like it!

I did similar with my project [https://jogly.io](https://jogly.io)

It across form and webhook submissions and pipes it to slack and your email.

